# Reds in the grass



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

The redfish have been stacked in the back lakes around Rockport with this high tide. We are really having work at getting to them because they are almost to the dunes on the island, but it makes for a fun ride!! Most of them are in the 20"-23" range. We are coming up on the best time of year so it should only get better!!!!


----------

